# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 01/2017



## PCGH_Carsten (30. November 2016)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur PCGH-Ausgabe 01/2017 ist ab sofort online. Die neue „PC Games Hardware“-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 7. Dezember 2016 am Kiosk und ab 02.12. 14:00 Uhr digital für euch bereit. Abonnenten bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware teilweise einige Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 01/2017 in diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten.

Wir setzen für die Umfrage nun ausschließlich auf den externen Dienst Surveymonkey, da dieser wesentlich flexibler zu konfigurierende Umfragen erlaubt als das foreneigene Quickpoll-Modul (Nein, wir wollen die PCGHX-Community nicht entwerten oder abschaffen!). Eine Registrierung ist zur Teilnahme nicht erforderlich, die Umfrage läuft anonym, es werden keine personenbezogenen Daten dauerhaft gespeichert. Alle Angaben werden nach Auswertung der Umfrage gelöscht.

*>>>Zur PCGH-Heftumfrage 01/2017 [Surveymonkey]<<<​*​

Selbstverständlich liest die Redaktion aber auch in diesem Thread jedes Feedback-Posting aufmerksam durch. Und auch wenn wir nicht immer auf jedes einzelne eine Antwort schreiben, seid versichert, dass eure Meinung nicht ungehört verhallt!


----------



## mannefix (1. Dezember 2016)

Sehr spannendes Thema! Silent PC! Leider ist die Vollversion ziemlich mau. Früher fand ich die Vollversionen attraktiver!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Dezember 2016)

mannefix schrieb:


> Sehr spannendes Thema! Silent PC! Leider ist die Vollversion ziemlich mau. Früher fand ich die Vollversionen attraktiver!



Es wird leider immer schwieriger, da was Gescheites zu finden auf dem Markt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Dezember 2016)

Wobei man sich da schon mal auf die 02 freuen kann. Und eigentlich dürft ihr das Heft gerne wegen des Inhalts kaufen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Dezember 2016)

… und überhaupt: Es ist ein DSA-Adventure. D.S.A. 'nuff said.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Dezember 2016)

Die Vollversion muss ja nicht jedem zusagen.
Hoffe morgen ist mein Heft im Kasten, mamchmal klappts ja am Sa vorher.
Bin auf Raffs Kernthema, den Verglaich der LowEntry-Gaming Karten gespannt 

Das Thema Silent-PC ist auch interessant, da bin ich aber zugegebenermaßen der meinung, das ich da für mich selbst die besseren Lösungen habe.
Ich bastel an dem Thema ja aber bei mir auch schon ewig und drei Tage rum und eine Wasserküghlung ist ja auch eher nicht die Lösung für die breite Masse. Hinzu kommt, dass meine Komponenten wohl etwas mehr Strom in Wärme umwandeln als moderne Hardware.


----------



## InfoStudent (3. Dezember 2016)

Meine Ausgabe ist so leer... wie mein Briefkasten.

Sollten die Abos nicht langsam ausgeliefert sein oder kommt die Ausgabe später?


----------



## Averdan (3. Dezember 2016)

Schade, auch wenn ich mich auf den CPU-Wasserkühler Test und den Grafikkarten Vergleich freue, bin ich ein wenig entäuscht, dass das versprochene Thema (wie in Ausgabe 12/2016 angekündigt) "Test: Netzteile über 600W" es nicht in die Ausgabe 01/2017 geschafft hat. Gerade wenn ich mich derzeit wegen einem neuen Netzteil in diesem Watt-Bereich umschaue. Gab es hierfür zu wenig Zeit, oder hat es aus  anderen Themen wie zb dem "Silent-PC" Thema weichen müssen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Dezember 2016)

Bzgl. Netzteil würde ich lieber im Netzteile-Sammler schaun, über 600w bietet sich, sofern es top end sein soll, Seasonic Prime an, da gibts dann nix mehr drüber.


----------



## seahawk (4. Dezember 2016)

In der Android App soll ich die Ausgabe trotz bezahlten Abos kaufen. Alle 2016er Ausgaben sind problemlos.


----------



## BNGALOR (4. Dezember 2016)

Bei mir auch so. Ich soll die Januar Ausgabe in der Android App kaufen trotz Abo, davor die Ausgaben kann ich öffnen.


----------



## Ion (4. Dezember 2016)

Diesmal ist was schief gelaufen, oder soll das so sein?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sämtliche Seiten des Weihnachtsspecials und die folgenden "kleben" zusammen bzw. sind nicht richtig geschnitten.
Beim Versuch das auseinander zu ziehen habe ich mir jetzt schon einige Seiten zerrissen. Nicht sehr schön


----------



## Marcimoto (4. Dezember 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Diesmal ist was schief gelaufen, oder soll das so sein?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit dem Messer geht es besser 

Back2Topic: Sieht diesmal wieder ganz interessant aus die Ausgabe. Schade, dass mein Kiosk vor Ort immer nur die DVD Variante anbietet, die würde ich mir nämlich gerne sparen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Dezember 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Diesmal ist was schief gelaufen, oder soll das so sein?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Argl. Schick mir bitte deine Adresse per PN, dann bekommst du ASAP Ersatz – sobald wir unsere Hefte haben, derzeit ist das noch nicht der Fall.

Sonst noch jemand mit dem Problem?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (5. Dezember 2016)

Sah alles gut aus, nur die Paysafe-Card für Final Fantasy XIV war etwas "hartnäckig" ...^^
Ansonsten kann ich mal wieder nur ein Lob aussprechen. Eine sehr informative Ausgabe & für "das stille Örtchen" ideal geeignet.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Dezember 2016)

Grummel, ihr dürft schon lesen, ich muss noch warten, auf die post.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (5. Dezember 2016)

Umso höher ist die Vorfreude. Falls das Heft heute immer noch nicht erscheinen sollte (die Botenjungs werden im Monat Dezember hart gebeutelt^^), dann wird spätestens "der Nikolaus" diesen Part übernehmen ...


----------



## TriTiVi (5. Dezember 2016)

Mir haben die letzten Ausgaben so gut gefallen das ich ein Abo abgeschlossen habe. Hoffe das reicht als Lob


----------



## BNGALOR (5. Dezember 2016)

Im Digitalabo lässt sich die Januar Ausgabe aber in der Android App immer noch nicht komplett öffnen.


----------



## Farning (6. Dezember 2016)

Kann die aktuelle Ausgabe in der Android App trotz Abo auch nicht lesen. Nach ein paar Seiten möchte die Ausgabe extra gekauft werden. Bitte fixen! Und ja, ich bin angemeldet, die alten Ausgaben gehen problemlos.

Und noch was - Habt ihr eigentlich irgendwas an dem Digitalabo rumgespielt? Ich muss mich seit Kurzem jedesmal anmelden, egal ob am PC oder am Smartphone, die Seite merkt sich mich nicht mehr. Macht ihr das mit Absicht, damit der Abo Kunde sich an der Startwerbung erfreuen darf bevor er sich händisch wieder hinter den werbefreien Bezahlvorhang begibt?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Dezember 2016)

BNGALOR schrieb:


> Im Digitalabo lässt sich die Januar Ausgabe aber in der Android App immer noch nicht komplett öffnen.





Farning schrieb:


> Kann die aktuelle Ausgabe in der Android App trotz Abo auch nicht lesen. Nach ein paar Seiten möchte die Ausgabe extra gekauft werden. Bitte fixen! Und ja, ich bin angemeldet, die alten Ausgaben gehen problemlos.
> 
> Und noch was - Habt ihr eigentlich irgendwas an dem Digitalabo rumgespielt? Ich muss mich seit Kurzem jedesmal anmelden, egal ob am PC oder am Smartphone, die Seite merkt sich mich nicht mehr. Macht ihr das mit Absicht, damit der Abo Kunde sich an der Startwerbung erfreuen darf bevor er sich händisch wieder hinter den werbefreien Bezahlvorhang begibt?



Ich habe das weitergeleitet an die Kollegen. Ich wüsste von keiner Änderung.


----------



## Rarek (6. Dezember 2016)

hab zwar noch net kaufen können, aber zum thema "ich vermisse ... im Heft"
fallen mir grade nur Radiatoren ein (ala 240'er Mora) 
genauer: 
pro/kontra außen anbringen/aufstellen zu im Gehäuse plazierung etc.
also mehr Theoretisches, denn leistung von einzelnen Modellen (da diese bei gleicher Dicke und Kühlfläche nicht wirklich variiert)


oder gibts dazu nen Sonderheft? (welches natürlich nicht an meinem Kiosk erhältlich sein würde... waum auch, ist ja net das eigentliche Heft  )


----------



## country (6. Dezember 2016)

Sonst gehöre ich mit zu den ersten die das Heft haben. Noch ist nichts angekommen. Naja, ich warte noch mal paar Tage.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Dezember 2016)

Weihnachtschaos bei der Post.
Hab heute n Paket bekommen, das wohl 1 Woche unterwegs war.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Dezember 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Weihnachtschaos bei der Post.
> Hab heute n Paket bekommen, das wohl 1 Woche unterwegs war.



Bei mir war bisher aber alles angekommen. Heft wird aber eh wieder am Kiosk geholt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Dezember 2016)

An alle, die Probleme mit dem Digitalabo über unsere Apps haben - da wurde jetzt der Fehler entdeckt, Fix ist hoffentlich so schnell wie möglich da. Ich kann mich da nur entschuldigen und kenne selbst keine Hintergründe.

Falls ihr aber schon das Heft lesen wollt: Ihr könnt euch solange mit dem PDF der Ausgabe auf Computec Shop behelfen. Das ist nämlich verfügbar. Wie immer gibt's das Digitalabo ja als PDF und über die Apps.


----------



## DaxTrose (6. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe meine heute im Briefkasten gehabt! Wieder schöne Themen dabei. Allerdings muss ich auch harsche Kritik üben, denn 18 Seiten vom "normalen Umfang" für Werbung zu verschwenden, finde ich dann doch etwas dreist. Thilo bezeichnet die Seiten als Weihnachtswahnsinn! Ich hätte jetzt eine andere Bezeichnung dafür!  Soviel Platz bekommt noch nicht einmal das Hauptthema. 
Sorry, vielleicht empfinde nur ich das so, aber ich fühle mich gerade, als hätte ich für etwa 15% Werbung im Heft bezahlt!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Dezember 2016)

Ahoi,

18 Seiten dieser Art am Stück sind tatsächlich unüblich. Allerdings ist das keine "echte" Werbung, denn immerhin bietet das Weihnachtsspecial einen Nutzwert in Form eines Gewinnspiels (und so manche Inspiration). Außerdem haben wir deswegen die anderen Werbeseiten, vor allem im vorderen Heftteil, auf ein Minimum reduziert, sodass die absolute Anzahl an Werbeseiten nur unwesentlich höher ist als bei den Nicht-Weihnachts-Ausgaben. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Dezember 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Weihnachtschaos bei der Post.



Also ich habe die Ausgabe bereits seit einigen Tagen hier liegen... dummerweise ist das Chaos das die Post nicht hat bei mir zu finden weswegen ich noch nicht viel drin gelesen habe... für die DVD hats aber schon gereicht (ich freue mich ja immer auf die Videos^^) - auch wenn die Vollversion auch nicht meins ist finde ich den Rest gelungen.
Einzig schockiert haben mich so manche Wunschlisten die Redakteure offenbar zu den Feiertagen von ihren Kindern bekommen... passt das alles noch auf eine A4-Seite oder benutzen die Kinners schon Endlospapier?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Dezember 2016)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> 18 Seiten dieser Art am Stück sind tatsächlich unüblich. Allerdings ist das keine "echte" Werbung, denn immerhin bietet das Weihnachtsspecial einen Nutzwert in Form eines Gewinnspiels (und so manche Inspiration). Außerdem haben wir deswegen die anderen Werbeseiten, vor allem im vorderen Heftteil, auf ein Minimum reduziert, sodass die absolute Anzahl an Werbeseiten nur unwesentlich höher ist als bei den Nicht-Weihnachts-Ausgaben.
> 
> ...


Nimms mir nicht übel Raff, aber der Wert dieser Seiten für Hardwarefans ist eher gering. Da ist wenig wirklich tolles bei, aus meiner Sicht. Zu wenig “PC-Hardware“.
Hab schon bessere Geschenkanregungen gesehen.
Aber da könnt ihr von der PCGH selbst auch nur teilweise was für.
Und bzgl. Gewinnspiel, da lohnt das mitmachen für mich z.B. gar nicht, denn das interessante Zeug ist für mich so spärlich, dass das Risiko eines Gewinnes für die Tonne zu hoch wäre.

Da hätte ich wohl eher bei der jährlichen Upgradeaktion mitmachen sollen.


----------



## BNGALOR (6. Dezember 2016)

Die Probleme mit dem Digitalabo sind gefixt (zumindestens bei mir). Notfalls Ausgabe nochmal neu laden. Danke für den schnellen Support, Thilo.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Dezember 2016)

BNGALOR schrieb:


> Die Probleme mit dem Digitalabo sind gefixt (zumindestens bei mir). Notfalls Ausgabe nochmal neu laden. Danke für den schnellen Support, Thilo.



Ja, sollte jetzt überall laufen. Sorry für den Mist. Hab mich sehr unvorbereitet getroffen.


----------



## drebbin (7. Dezember 2016)

Da ich ab nächstem Jahr nicht mehr auf Montage bin, sondern endlich "zuhause" arbeite hab ich mir dann auch das Abo geholt inklusive Werbefrei im Netz  hab leider genau 2Tage vor der neuen Ausgabe bestellt und jetzt liegt dir aktuelle im Briefkasten zuhause an die ich erst am Montag rankomme... blödes Timing [emoji14]


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. Dezember 2016)

Averdan schrieb:


> Schade, auch wenn ich mich auf den CPU-Wasserkühler Test und den Grafikkarten Vergleich freue, bin ich ein wenig entäuscht, dass das versprochene Thema (wie in Ausgabe 12/2016 angekündigt) "Test: Netzteile über 600W" es nicht in die Ausgabe 01/2017 geschafft hat. Gerade wenn ich mich derzeit wegen einem neuen Netzteil in diesem Watt-Bereich umschaue. Gab es hierfür zu wenig Zeit, oder hat es aus  anderen Themen wie zb dem "Silent-PC" Thema weichen müssen?



Das Thema wurde leider um mehrere Monate verschoben, da es uns nach Matthias Weggang an entsprechender Fachkompetenz fehlt. Aber keine Sorge: Das ist ein vorrübergehender Zustand 





Rarek schrieb:


> hab zwar noch net kaufen können, aber zum thema "ich vermisse ... im Heft"
> fallen mir grade nur Radiatoren ein (ala 240'er Mora)
> genauer:
> pro/kontra außen anbringen/aufstellen zu im Gehäuse plazierung etc.
> ...



In der ersten allgemeinen Einführung zum Thema Wasserkühlungsplanung (01/2014 oder digitales Sonderheft) spreche ich verschiedene Montagepositionen an, aber Messungen haben wir dazu noch nie durchgeführt. Die Ergebnisse würden auch stark von der individuellen Gehäusebelüftung abhängen – solange ein Radiator kalte Luft ansaugen kann und nicht gegen einen Gegendruck arbeiten muss, kühlt er auch gut und diese Bedingungen erfordern nicht zwingend eine externe Aufstellung. Ein Mo-Ra aus Platzgründen dagegen schon, es sei denn, es gibt wirklich ein kleines "240er" Modell 

Für das kommende Jahr sind Messungen mit wechselnder Belüftung (saugend, blasend, push/pull, Sandwhich, bei dicken, bei dünnen, bei mehreren Radiatoren,...) angedacht – da kann ich noch einmal auf das Thema Aufstellung eingehen.


----------



## Rarek (8. Dezember 2016)

*wie komm ich nur auf 240?* den 360'er Mora mit 4 180mm Lüftern meint ich 
mein Gehäuse hat keine Radiplätze, deswegen muss der nach draußen - zumal ich schlecht die selbe Fläche in ein gehäuse packen könnte (TT Core zählt nicht... das sind einfach nur Monster)

ich muss mal schauen ob ich die 01/14 noch ausm Stapel rauskriege... liegt ja ziemlich weit unten


----------



## BikeRider (9. Dezember 2016)

mannefix schrieb:


> Leider ist die Vollversion ziemlich mau. Früher fand ich die Vollversionen attraktiver!





PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Es wird leider immer schwieriger, da was Gescheites zu finden auf dem Markt.



Daher wirds bei mir wieder das Magazin.
@ PCGH: wie wäre es ab und zu mit ner Klassiker-Vollversion
z.B. Nolf 1 GotY, welche angeblich auch auf/mit Win7 64 Bit laufen soll.



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wobei man sich da schon mal auf die 02 freuen kann. Und eigentlich dürft ihr das Heft gerne wegen des Inhalts kaufen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Na da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## mannefix (10. Dezember 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Es wird leider immer schwieriger, da was Gescheites zu finden auf dem Markt.



Warum denn? Die Spiele werden grundsätzlich besser. Der Preisverfall ist heutzutage schneller als früher.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. Dezember 2016)

mannefix schrieb:


> Warum denn? Die Spiele werden grundsätzlich besser. Der Preisverfall ist heutzutage schneller als früher.



Es gibt im Markt für Covermounts fast kein Angebot mehr. Viele Firmen machen das grundsätzlich nicht mehr, weil sie ihre älteren Spiele lieber auf eigenenen Plattformen raushauen oder keinen Support mehr dafür anbieten. Und Spiele werden immer größer, sodass es Platzprobleme mit einer DVD gibt.


----------



## InfoStudent (11. Dezember 2016)

Ich warte noch immer auf meine Ausgabe...


----------



## DOcean (11. Dezember 2016)

Irgendwie passen die Bilder auf Seite 10 nicht zu dem Text an den Bildern...

Der Unterschied zwischen ITX und µATX ist doch nicht "nur" ein Slot Breite rundehrum?? 

Formfaktor (Computertechnik) – Wikipedia

ITX hat 1 Slot ASUS Z170I Pro Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
µATX hat 4 Slots ASRock Z170M Pro4S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und ATX hat 7 Slots MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Kann das mal jmd erklären oder hab ich einen Knick in der Optik (ja bin Brillenträger aber so schlimm nun auch nicht..)


----------



## lancelot (12. Dezember 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Es gibt im Markt für Covermounts fast kein Angebot mehr. Viele Firmen machen das grundsätzlich nicht mehr, weil sie ihre älteren Spiele lieber auf eigenenen Plattformen raushauen oder keinen Support mehr dafür anbieten. Und Spiele werden immer größer, sodass es Platzprobleme mit einer DVD gibt.



Ich bin auch Abonnent aus der Schweiz und bei mir geht es leider immer ewig bis ich mein geliebtes Monatsheft erhalte. Meistens liegts am Kiosk bevor ich es erhalte. Meistens 3-4 Tage später habe ichs dann 

Wäre es dann nicht eine Lösung nur die Download codes auf die DVDs zu packen??? Oder ist das eine Problem wegen den Internetleitungen der Abonennten???

Grüsse


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Dezember 2016)

bei mir zwar schon, aber die Vollversionen sind ja nicht der Grund fürs Abo, da wäre ich längst weg


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Dezember 2016)

lancelot schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Abonnent aus der Schweiz und bei mir geht es leider immer ewig bis ich mein geliebtes Monatsheft erhalte. Meistens liegts am Kiosk bevor ich es erhalte. Meistens 3-4 Tage später habe ichs dann
> 
> Wäre es dann nicht eine Lösung nur die Download codes auf die DVDs zu packen??? Oder ist das eine Problem wegen den Internetleitungen der Abonennten???
> 
> Grüsse



Wir haben da schon einige Umfragen gemacht und da kamen Download-Codes immer SEHR schlecht weg.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (14. Dezember 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir haben da schon einige Umfragen gemacht und da kamen Download-Codes immer SEHR schlecht weg.



+ 1 - ein DL - Code wäre mir sehr verhasst. Es reicht bereits wenn  Retailverkäufe entwertet werden, indem in der Packung nur noch ein  (kleiner) Teil der Spieledaten enthalten ist und man sich - FÜR EIN  Spiel ! - 20, 30 oder gar 50 GB runterladen muss.

Aber nochmal  etwas anderes - nach Jahren des Mitlesens (meine erste PCGH - Ausgabe  liegt nun mehr als ein Jahrzehnt zurück) muss ich mich jetzt doch mal  wieder melden. Und zwar wegen der Bewertung einer NVIDIA - Grafikkarte -  der in diesem Heft getesteten GTX 1050 Ti. Aus diesen Bewertungen meine  ich (vielleicht irrtümlich) eine Tendenz zu erkennen - die sich jetzt  schon viele Jahre erkennen lässt.

Die GTX 1050 Ti erreicht in  ihrer anscheinend besten Version - der von Asus (Strix ) - eine Wertung  von 2,79. Damit schlägt sie gleich zwei Radeon RX 470 (4 GB), nämlich  die von Asus (2,82) und die von Powercolor (2,84), letztere wird auch  noch von der wirklich lautlosen Gigabyte GTX 1050 G1 Gaming 4 G (2,82)  geschlagen. 


Doch dass die GTX 1050 Ti überhaupt EINE RX 470  (4 GB) überholen kann, ist gerade mit eurem Wertungssystem völlig  unverständlich. Denn die Leistung wird mit 60 % gewichtet. Andere  Elemente werden mit jeweils 20 % gewichtet - so Ausstattung und  Eigenschaften. In letzteren Punkt fallen Lautstärke und Verbrauch. Dass  die GTX 1050 Ti dabei jede RX 470 (4 GB) unterbietet, dürfte den meisten  allerdings dann klar sein, wenn die Leistung beachtet wird. 

Und  schaut man sich den Leistungsindex an, wird eines deutlich: Die RX 470  (4 GB) liegt mit 41,8 % gegenüber 27,1 % mehr als 50 % vor der GTX 1050  Ti. In der für die meisten entscheidenden Auflösung 1920x1080 ist der  Vorteil ungefähr gleichbleibend: 43,3 % gegenüber 28,7 %. Also müsste  die RX 470 (4GB) einen deutlichen, von diesem Leistungsindex nicht  wesentlich abweichenden Leistungsvorsprung haben, der sich auch in der  LEISTUNGSNOTE niederschlägt. Also bei einer der drei Kategorien, mit der  die Grafikkarten bewertet werden- dort macht die Leistungsnote  (entscheidende) 60 % der Gesamtnote aus (s.o.). Doch hier die  Überraschung: 

Die Asus GTX 1050 Ti erreicht eine Leistungsnote  von 3,22 gegenüber 3,10 der Asus RX 470 (4 GB) bzw. die silent Gigabyte  von 3,32 gegenüber 3,05 bei der Powercolor RX 470 (4 GB). Seltsamerweise  kann die RX 470 (4 GB) die GTX 1050 Ti also nur ganz knapp übertreffen.  Wie ist das möglich ? Zählen womöglich noch andere Leistungselemente  als nur die im Leistungsindex gezeigten FPS ?! Und wieso werden diese  anderen Elemente im Test nicht dargestellt ? Wieso werden überhaupt die  testentscheidenden 60 % der Leistungsnote nicht weiter erläutert, anders  als die Auffächerung in den anderen Bereichen ?

Mal von diesen  Fragen abgesehen: auch wenn höchstwahrscheinlich noch andere Elemente  die Leistungsnote beeinflussen, sollten sie doch nie dazu führen, dass  ein derart hoher Leistungsvorsprung derart marginalisiert wird. Denn  nicht umsonst sind die allermeisten Tests stets auf die FPS -  Zahlen/Verläufe bezogen - das interessiert doch nach wie vor die  meisten, wie viel FPS die Karte bringt. Also: der Leistungsindex sollte  bei der Leistungsnote die höchste Rolle spielen.

Meine Vermutung -  ich kann mich wie geschrieben auch irren - die NVIDIA - Karten werden  (bewertungsmäßig) bevorzugt. Dies ist auch bei anderen Magazinen (etwa  GSt.) zu sehen. Den Tests würde ich fast schon manipulative Wirkung  zuschreiben - zum  Glück gibt es da dann noch den Leistungsindex, der den Abstand  verdeutlicht...

Die GTX 1050 Ti ist - gerade in eurem  Wertungssystem, was gerade 20 % für Verbrauch und Lautstärke vergibt -  gegenüber der RX 470 (4 GB) die weit schwächere Grafikkarte.


----------



## Nekrodamus (28. Dezember 2016)

Zum Thema CPU-Kühler sind mir beim Lesen Fragen durch den Kopf gegangen. Wie Ihr ja erwähnt habt, erlauben viele Kühler die Montage eines zweiten Lüfters auf der Rückseite. 

Bringt das grundsätzlich etwas, außer mehr Lautstärke (falls denn der Platz überhaupt reicht)?

Könnten zwei langsamer drehende oder kleinere Lüfter eine Alternative zu einem größeren/schnelleren sein? 

Wäre ein schmaler Kühler mit zwei Lüftern einem tieferen Kühler mit nur einem Lüfter überlegen (jeweils identische Lüfter)?

Ist ein ziehender Lüfter einem einblasenden (deutlich) unterlegen?
 (Bei z.B. meinem MoBo blockiert der Lüfter den ersten RAM-Slot, was für mich jetzt nicht wirklich schlimm ist, da ich momentan nur zwei Module habe, aber ein Erweitern wäre nicht möglich.)


----------



## DOcean (28. Dezember 2016)

DOcean schrieb:


> Irgendwie passen die Bilder auf Seite 10 nicht zu dem Text an den Bildern...
> 
> Der Unterschied zwischen ITX und µATX ist doch nicht "nur" ein Slot Breite rundehrum??
> 
> ...



*push*


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Dezember 2016)

Passt wirklich nicht, ist mir auch aufgefallen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Dezember 2016)

Nekrodamus schrieb:


> Zum Thema CPU-Kühler sind mir beim Lesen Fragen durch den Kopf gegangen. Wie Ihr ja erwähnt habt, erlauben viele Kühler die Montage eines zweiten Lüfters auf der Rückseite.
> 
> Bringt das grundsätzlich etwas, außer mehr Lautstärke (falls denn der Platz überhaupt reicht)?
> 
> ...



Push-Pull ist bei gleicher Lautheit und gleichem Kühlkörper in der Regel besser, siehe Brocken-2- und Mugen-4-PCGH-Edition. Bei gleicher Gesamttiefe würde ich aber meist größere Lamellen setzen (siehe z.B. Macho und Le Grand Macho). Saugende Lüfter sind auf den meisten Kühlern im Nachteil, da die Luft auch seitlich einströmt.


----------



## LastManStanding (9. Januar 2017)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wobei man sich da schon mal auf die 02 freuen kann. Und eigentlich dürft ihr das Heft gerne wegen des Inhalts kaufen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Ich kann mich Täuschen.Aber wieso steht bei Vorschau In der 01/2017 --Vorschau zu 01/2017 
ich hab das jetzt bei den anderen Jahreswechseln nicht festellen können.
oder hab ich was verpasst?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

